# HOPEDALE LA. REPORT



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Larry, Ben, and Robbie from BPI were back in Hopedale again to chase the Redfish and Speckled trout. This guy?s are always a good time and fun to fish with. This trip was no different. We started out in windy conditions some severe weather had moved thru last night so redfish were the first targets. It did not take long and we had one hooked. Things looked good 3 in the boat pretty quick then things stopped. 2.5 hrs later not a bite. Had to do something different with the winds calming down I vacated the ponds and headed out to the open lakes. It turned out to be the ticket we found some really nice fat trout along with some Reds and Drums willing to bite. It seemed the fish waited until late in the day to bite LUNCHTIME! We found by tipping our plastics with a small piece of shrimp was the key to getting the reds and trout to bite. As always a really fun group. Finished up with a Gumbo Box a little of everything.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">13 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">14 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 Drums.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good to see a report from you gene......keep up the good work


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Still a good looking mess there Gene. Save some for me bro if I ever get a chance to come back down


----------

